
I’m Sorry, I Don’t Know, I Can’t … - terpua
http://thinksimplenow.com/happiness/the-power-of-language/
======
parker
This dissertation on how not to feel like a worthless gnat because of simple
turns of phrase makes me think of another mantra I use to feel better about
myself:

Get serious.

